# Turkey hunting weapon of choice ?



## turkeyman55

Turkey hunting weapon of choice ?   my 1927 side by side 16 gauge  Lefever full & modify  deadly  26 in barrel  Golden pheasant Fiocchi 16 ga 5 shot NP............ Lynch's Fool-proof turkey call model 101 1965 deadly


----------



## kmckinnie

12 ga 870ty pump. 3" full
Good thread.


----------



## bowhunterdavid

Remington 1187, 24 inch barrel  3 1/2 inch shells, Been toting this gun since 2004.


----------



## DRBugman85

Remington 870SP, Kicks GT .660 WHACKEM & STACKEM.


----------



## Bubba_1122

Remington 870 20 gauge with a Millet red dot scope shooting a Tightwad choke. Shooting 3" TSS hand loaded shells with #9 shot. 

Is a deadly combination. 

Also have a Mossberg pump in .410. Have loaded some TSS shells but haven't patterned the gun yet. Will likely use that in some very specific situations.


----------



## jlt4800

870 12ga. Supermag 
....FF3 red dot sight and 3.5 XR#6s


----------



## chefrific

Benelli Supernova, kicks choke slinging 3.5" Win long beard XR #6
...and my Excalibur crossbow.


----------



## Twiggbuster

Mossberg 935 , jelly head choke, Hevi 3.5 Magnum Blend.
Works well.


----------



## Mr Mac

Remington 870 ESM with an Undertaker.


----------



## Capt Quirk

I'm sure this will open a can of worms, but that isn't my intent... But my weapon of choice would be a .22 LR. I don't care much for shotguns, and I can flat get some critters with it. Too bad it isn't a legal option.


----------



## pasinthrough

Mossberg SA-20 or Benelli Nova 3.5".  Both have red dots and shoot either TSS or Hevi-shot.  When I start to think it's not fair, I take my bow.


----------



## Beagler282

870 Express Magnum
21" barrel
Red dot sight
Kicks GT .655 slinging Hevi Magnum blends.


----------



## kiltman

Mossberg 500 20 ga, trulok choke and federal HW #7 or 3rd Degree.


----------



## GAGE

Youth 870 20 with a Trulock and Fed#7's
Benelli SBE with a Gobbling Thunder and HW Mag Blend


----------



## Armyhunter17

1187 3" #7 shot with a jellyhead choke; it straight up rolls em


----------



## pnome

Nothing fancy.  Just a Mossy 500 12ga with an undertaker choke.


----------



## Bucky T

Benelli Nova 12ga, 3.5" Winchester ER #5's, Kicks GT .665

Stoeger M3020 20ga, 3" TSS 9's, Carlson's .575

Winchester 1300 Youth Ranger 20ga, 3" TSS 9's, Carlson's .575


----------



## Nicodemus

Single barrel 12 gauge shotgun.


----------



## deerpoacher1970

Single barrel 12 gauge Revelation model 350a with Carlsons 680 flush choke and 3''xr #6s.


----------



## Esau

Single barrel 20 gauge shotgun.


----------



## Core Lokt

deerpoacher1970 said:


> Single barrel 12 gauge *Revelation* model 350a with Carlsons 680 flush choke and 3''xr #6s.



I've got a Revelation pump with 30" fixed full barrel. That thing has killed a truck load of turkeys. 

I like to tote my 20g Yildiz A71 with Fed #7 full choke. Getting a turkey choke soon from Briley's.


----------



## SCPO

Remington 870 compact 20ga. Jeb's choke FFIII red dot. Federal #7


----------



## JoPa

Youth 870, Jellyhead with Hevishot blend.  I stopped carrying the 12 a few years ago when my son outgrew this gun so we swapped.  He's happy, I'm happy.  He just gets tired first.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie

I've got the Versamax that I want to use but I haven't found a turkey choke I'm convinced on yet..so it will be the trusty old 870 with the jellyhead


----------



## Ben Athens

H&R 12ga with an old Truglo 665  choke and a Simmons pro diamond  4 X scope. I shoot the Turkey Thugs 3 inch shells.


----------



## 01Foreman400

If I had to pick one it would be my SBE 2.


----------



## glynr329

Remington 1187, 24 inch barrel 3 1/2 inch shells


----------



## SquirrelBait

New England single shot 10 ga, it's worked for the last 30 years, just getting harder to find ammo !


----------



## billy336

870 Mag, 3" #5s out of Hastings 24" barrel with X full choke, one week to go.....


----------



## phillip270

835 24in with a Carlson tube.


----------



## Darkhorse

Depending on location and the thickness of the undergrowth;
1. .40 Cal. Flintlock rifle.
2. Browning Maxus special purpose 12 ga. This is a backup gun and seldom goes to the woods.

My favorite shotgun was a Remington 1187 SPS turkey special that I owned for a number of years and killed many birds with. I sold it when I bought the Maxus. Big mistake.


----------



## Cheyenne

Benelli SBEII, Accupoint 5000XD red dot, Hevi Shot Magnum Blend, Jellyhead .660


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander

Youth 870 20 gauge with shurshot stock and a bottomland graphic kit. Red dot is on the way. Fed HW7 and the trulock choke for them. Lightweight killing machine.


----------



## GTHunter

Remington 870 Super Mag with Trulock and Longbeard XR #4s


----------



## deast1988

870 Youth 20g with Redfield Redot Trulock #7 choke an Federal #7s

Sx3 NWTF 20ga pure gold .555 Burris FastFire Nitro 3in striaght 7s


----------



## Stroker

Remington 870, 24" tube, Kicks GT .655, Tasco 30 MM red dot, Winchester Supreme HV 1 3/4 #6's.


----------



## UGATurkey

Remington 870 SP, Trulock choke, 3 inch #4 Longbeards
Pardner single shot 10 gauge, Trulock choke, hevi-shot mag blends (when I feel like punishing myself)


----------



## Steve Roberts

Savage Stevens 555 20ga O/U


----------



## mattech

Mossberg 935


----------



## SC Hunter

Youth 870 20 gauge kicks gt choke shooting federal heavy weights.

Stoeger 3020 factory turkey choke shooting heavy weights 

Mossberg 835 will get carried by somebody this year shooting 3" long beards #6 out of a carlson's choke


----------



## jdawg351

Weatherby sa-08  longbeard #6   Carlson's longbeard choke


----------



## Gobble Chaser

870 youth 20ga with all the goodies shooting TSS 9's through a trulock

Benelli super Nova with red dot shooting TSS 8x9's through kicks 

870 super mag 12 ga with all the goodies shooting TSS 8x9's through Indian creek.  Heavy to carry but nasty on their noggins.


----------



## Bucky T

Gobble Chaser said:


> 870 youth 20ga with all the goodies shooting TSS 9's through a trulock
> 
> Benelli super Nova with red dot shooting TSS 8x9's through kicks
> 
> 870 super mag 12 ga with all the goodies shooting TSS 8x9's through Indian creek.  Heavy to carry but nasty on their noggins.



How do those 8x9's fly out of your Nova with the Kicks?  .665??


----------



## elfiii

Remington 11-87, Undertaker

Remington 870, Sumtoy

3" Winchester Long beards


----------



## Booner Killa

Browning maxus with factory full or remi 870 w/kicks. I'm not a shell/choke aficionado like some of these fellas. Every year I say I'm gonna do it but I never do.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Winchester 1300 turkey thumper! Shooting 3" hevi shot mag blends thru a hevi shot .662 choke topped with a Burris fast fire

Back up is a SBE gobblin thunder 3" hevi shot mag blends
 Working on getting a Stoeger m3000 set up for my wife also


----------



## BASS1FUN

Remington SP10 10ga gt choke
Mossberg 935 12ga gt choke
Remington 870 sm 12ga  pattern master choke
The 12 gauges are back-ups


----------



## Onwardoutdoors

I'm changing it up this year
1. Hoyt carbon defiant 34 478gn arrow at 276fps
2. Stoeger m3000 3inch Winchester long beards with Carlson long beard choke. 

Both will bang flop birds at 70yds if you can hold your mud


----------



## Timber1

I just close my eyes reach in the safe and grab a barrel. 12, 16, 20, it doesnt really matter.


----------



## DRBugman85

DRBugman85 said:


> Remington 870SP, Kicks GT .660 WHACKEM & STACKEM.



LORD help now I've got a dilemma I just shot my New Browning A5 bottomland camo with a kicks Gobblin thunder with 3 1/2 Long Beards and I can't believe how lite the  recoil is,and patterns great. Decisions decisions  eenie meenie miney mo so which one gets the go


----------



## Gobble Chaser

Bucky t
I got just a few over 300 in 10" at 40 yards. Not the most pellets I've seen, but definitely a devistating pattern to ol Tom.  I couldn't find any pics from my patterning as it was three years ago, and I am not the most proficient with today's technology


----------



## mguthrie

Me. Mossberg 835 my son shoots a Remington 870. Seems the 870 is most popular around here


----------



## GLS

This is my second Baikal MP18 in 20 gauge.  Cut to 24” and threaded and choked by Sumtoy with the .5625 choke.  DIY “shake and spray” Duracoated in Dark Earth Green.  It’s my second MP18 in 20.  The first I gave to a buddy as a retirement present.  Less than 5.5 lbs. with the FFIII, it’s an easy carry and effective.  Trigger work and FFIII mounted by Sumtoy.  The other MP18 is rattle-canned camoed.  My buddy won’t shoot anything but it and he has done well with it.  Both guns prefer TSS 9’s, 1 5/16 or 1 5/8 oz.


----------



## spurrs and racks

*1100 rem 12 ga 3"mag*

fed flight control wad #6 and rhino choke

s&r


----------



## Steve-ALA

20 gauge / .62 cal flintlock smooth rifle.


----------



## Echo

Ithaca 12 gauge Model 37 Turkey Slayer - Carlson's choke


----------



## smoothie

turkeyman55 said:


> Turkey hunting weapon of choice ?   my 1927 side by side 16 gauge  Lefever full & modify  deadly  26 in barrel  Golden pheasant Fiocchi 16 ga 5 shot NP............ Lynch's Fool-proof turkey call model 101 1965 deadly



I'm going to be using my fox from 1926. Can't wait!


----------



## The Cohutta Strutter

Weapon of choice- a beloved 86' 870 12 ga that I bought new that year. True to the shot with any load I've put through it, bead sight. Weapon of pleasure- as in carrying and handling pleasure, little Benelli 20 ga semi, rear adjustable open sights.


----------



## The Cohutta Strutter

Steve-ALA said:


> 20 gauge / .62 cal flintlock smooth rifle.



Nice ! Who put that one together...ya gotta tell us more.


----------



## Jack Ryan

About 75% of the time it's this H&R single shot.
http://www.hr1871.com/Firearms/Shotguns/pardnerTurkey.asp

Sometimes in a blind or if I don't have to walk far and carry a bunch of other stuff I'll take my 1100 with a slug barrel, sights and a screw in turkey choke. I like the short barrel inside a blind and real rifle type fiber optic sights is a big plus.


----------



## bdavisbdavis727

Winchester SX3, 3 inch longbeard #5's, indian creek choke. Going to try and arrow one with my z7 extreme as well.


----------



## Pappy

First post in ages! But mine is pretty simple. Mossberg 500, 3" #5 Longbeards. The XX Full choke that came on it (measures .670).
I added a shotgun scope this go round. We'll see.


----------



## 44magpastor

Mossberg 500 20 gauge 
Federal Hwy Wt.#7s
Tru-GLO Gobble Stopper


----------



## turkeyman55

*turkey*



Pappy said:


> First post in ages! But mine is pretty simple. Mossbery 500, 3" #5 Longbeards. The choke that came on it (measures .670).
> I added a shotgun scope this go round. We'll see


last year i got so excited when 4 toms stood 20 ft in front of me i aimed took  my time boom i killed 2 toms plus 2 75 dollar a piece decoys  and i only was trying to shoot one tom  tom fever hit me my sxs 16 ga


----------



## hikingthehills

Mossberg 835 with a Kicks choke, one heck of a combo loaded with 3.5" #5 XR longbeards!


----------



## Kawaliga

Winchester Model 12 3" magnum. Winchester #5 shot.


----------



## thumper523

*My rig*

12 Gauge Remington 887 Nitro w/ Jelly Head .665 choke, 3" Win Long Beard XR #4 and Tru-Glo Fiber sights.


----------



## ScottA

1187 Supermag SPS Turkey with Jeb's choke


----------



## JHannah92

This year I'm taking my SX3. Trulock choke matched to Win Long Beard #6's.

Got a shorter, lighter Mossberg 500 that I'll probably use some, but I just love my winchester.


----------



## yellowhammer73

Youth 870 20 ga fed #7 bushnell shotgun scope truglow choke
Special purpose youth 870 12 ga fed #7 rem x-full choke Simmons prodiamond scope
Mossberge 510 20 fed #7 trulock choke


----------



## Staygold

hikingthehills said:


> Mossberg 835 with a Kicks choke, one heck of a combo loaded with 3.5" #5 XR longbeards!



I'm toting the same set up with a kicks .680. It's shooting pretty dang good!


----------



## Pappy

Pappy said:


> First post in ages! But mine is pretty simple. Mossberg 500, 3" #5 Longbeards. The XX Full choke that came on it (measures .670).
> I added a shotgun scope this go round. We'll see.



Well yesterday I broke down and put a JellyHead choke on this thing. It was patterning very nice to 30-33 yards but I just wasnt happy with it at 40 or so. Not that I would likely shoot one that far, but I just wanted it as efficient as possible. Still shooting the 3" Longbeards but went with the #6 shot as this choke patterned a lot better with those over the 5s. Not just the number of pellets, but better coverage and not so many gaps in the shot at 40 yards. Im sure its not as good as some of the others posted in here but I'll have to say that choke made a huge difference.


----------



## rosewood

Capt Quirk said:


> I'm sure this will open a can of worms, but that isn't my intent... But my weapon of choice would be a .22 LR. I don't care much for shotguns, and I can flat get some critters with it. Too bad it isn't a legal option.



I thought rimfire was legal for turkey


----------



## returntoarchery

Steve Roberts said:


> Savage Stevens 555 20ga O/U


 
How did you mount your red dot?


----------



## The Original Rooster

NEF Pardner 12 gauge single shot with factory xtra full choke. Seems to pattern everything pretty well.


----------



## tr21

i have 2 835's . i 24in w/ tight wad choke and the other a 26in w/ rhino choke. shoot the real nitro (not remington) 4x5x7 heavy shot in both. he doesn't get up when they cut loose !


----------



## Permitchaser

Mossburg 835 Util-Mag Pump, 3 1\2" chamber , Primos Tight Wad choke
I've had this gun for years. Bought it when it first came out


----------



## GMS82

2 Mossberg 835 Ulti-Mag's with factory chokes
One in MO Obsession and the other in Realtree Brownleaf


----------



## tr21

rosewood said:


> I thought rimfire was legal for turkey


not in GA. it aint. sure would be nice to take my .17 out there on clearcuts


----------



## Ray357

turkeyman55 said:


> Turkey hunting weapon of choice ?   my 1927 side by side 16 gauge  Lefever full & modify  deadly  26 in barrel  Golden pheasant Fiocchi 16 ga 5 shot NP............ Lynch's Fool-proof turkey call model 101 1965 deadly


Inline smokeless 45 cal.


----------



## mhammock

NEF 10 ga with jebs 680 shooting 3.5 tss #9’s


----------



## Bubba_1122

I’ll be shooting :

Either a Remington 870 in 28 gauge with a Sumtoy choke slinging 1 1/2 ounce of tungsten. 

Or a Tri Star 410 turkey in Bottomland tipped with an Indian Creek choke with a FF3 slinging a little tungsten.


----------



## rosewood

tr21 said:


> not in GA. it aint. sure would be nice to take my .17 out there on clearcuts


Yeah, I went and researched it after that post in 2017.  Couldn't find anything that said it was legal.  However, I swear at one time the regs said any small game weapon (which rimfire is included), but I must have missed something.  I went back several years in old reg books and couldn't find it either.  The .17 would have been awesome from my deer stand.

Rosewood


----------



## WaltL1

Rem. 870 Turkey model 12 gauge, Basner's TruGlo choke, Winchester 3" #5s.
Been getting the job done for alot of years.


----------



## toolmkr20

REM 870 Super Mag 12ga, Carlson Choke
Regular fiber optic sight but considering putting on a red dot this year.


----------



## HD28

Remington 870 20 ga. w/ rattle can camo.
Claw sling.
Simmons 4x Pro Diamond scope dialed in.
Indian Creek .562 choke.
Hevi Shot Magnum Blend 3" shells.


----------



## 1eyefishing

Rem 870 SP 3" with 18" rifle sighted barrel, Rem Xfull choke tube.


----------



## crucible02

Tristar Raptor 12 gauge in Bottomland camo
Carlson's Long Beard XR choke
Winchester Long Beard XR 3" #5s


----------



## Turkeytider

`05 vintage 12 gauge 870 Super Mag SP-T, Mossy Oak Obsession camo, thumbhole stock, 23" barrel. One of the more bizarre iterations of the 870. Bought it second hand, came with an original .660 Jellyhead choke and a cheap Tasco red dot ( has done fine, have had no reason to replace it ). 3" Hevi-13, 2oz. #6. Gun`s an absolute tank!


----------



## rosewood

Mossberg 935 Magnum Turkey with the factory turkey choke.  Winchester 3" turkey shot, don't remember the size, whatever patterned best though.

Rosewood


----------



## Huntinfool

35 year old HR Pardner Jr single shot 20 that Gunn Doc milled for me to accept a choke with an original Fastfire on it.

It's a killer.


----------



## SC Hunter

Same ol youth 870 20 gauge with a kicks choke shooting either hevi13's or federal heavyweight number 7's. Gun doc worked on it before I bought it from a fella here in the old swap and sell. That gun has killed alot of turkey's for me and is about the perfect little shotgun for turkey's to me.


----------



## jarhead 44

Going to tag out with this Steven's 410 with sumtoy choke hand load 9s


----------



## Bottomtime

Steve Roberts said:


> Savage Stevens 555 20ga O/U




Another fan of the Stevens 555


----------



## Taco4x4

Barnett Raptor FX Crossbow...


----------



## devolve

I have an old mossberg 535 I just can’t let go of. I have thought about buying a new turkey every year. It patterns very well and the factory choke has never left the barrel. I’ve killed a large pile of birds with it over the last decade. Hopefully there will be many more to come.


----------



## bmoss

jarhead 44 said:


> Going to tag out with this Steven's 410 with sumtoy choke hand load 9s
> View attachment 1070032


setting me up one now where did you find the pistol grip stock


----------



## bmoss

Currently I’ve killed every long beard I’ve taken with the ol 835 with a comp n choke. 3.5 “ #6 long beard xr


----------



## albrown100

Old Benelli Super 90 M1 12 Ga 3 in w/ a Hevi 13 .665 Choke , slinging 5,6,7 Heavy Shot Mag. Blends. But I am gonna tote my old single shot .410 3 in Full Choke my Dad bought me when I was 7 yrs old. I killed a many squirrel w that gun out the top of an Oak Tree. Shot some TSS #9 through it couple weeks ago and at 25 to 30 Yards , I believe Ol Tom will have bad Day !!


----------



## jarhead 44

bmoss said:


> setting me up one now where did you find the pistol grip stock


I ordered it on Kentucky gun company. Ordered the whole gun. I sold my old 1 so I could get that one


----------



## 7 point

bowhunterdavid said:


> Remington 1187, 24 inch barrel  3 1/2 inch shells, Been toting this gun since 2004.


I tote the same


----------



## alphachief

This year a 20G 3” Benelli Ultalight (5.2 lbs) with 24” barrel and a 20G Browning Upland BPS 3” with a 21” barrel and Carlson Turkey Choke.


----------



## billy336

870 Mag, Hastings barrel, .667 choke, Federal 3” 5s


----------



## bmoss

jarhead 44 said:


> I ordered it on Kentucky gun company. Ordered the whole gun. I sold my old 1 so I could get that one


It looks good I just wrapped mine in mossy oak bottom land. May try to order me one of those stocks before long


----------



## Whit90

Rem 700 in 7mm mag


----------



## rosewood

whitney90 said:


> Rem 700 in 7mm mag


What state you huntin' in?


----------



## Whit90

@rosewood  im in Ga. I always get a funny looks when I run across another turkey hunter in the woods, but she gets it done.


----------



## rosewood

whitney90 said:


> @rosewood  im in Ga. I always get a funny looks when I run across another turkey hunter in the woods, but she gets it done.


Not sure if that is in jest or not, but it is illegal to hunt Turkey with anything but a shotgun or black powder.


----------



## Gator89

I am gonna tote my old Winchester Model 42 .410 some. The 42 throws a great pattern, but shoots high, you have to aim at the body to hit the head/neck on a target.

Just have to live with it shooting high and compensate, no way will I drill any holes in this old heirloom that belonged to my great-aunt.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Going to shoot my Tristar TT-15 .410 o/u this year. Custom chokes made by Sumtoy in there.


----------



## rosewood

Gator89 said:


> I am gonna tote my old Winchester Model 42 .410 some. The 42 throws a great pattern, but shoots high, you have to aim at the body to hit the head/neck on a target.
> 
> Just have to live with it shooting high and compensate, no way will I drill any holes in this old heirloom that belonged to my great-aunt.



That is called "patterning".


----------



## Turkeytider

Gator89 said:


> I am gonna tote my old Winchester Model 42 .410 some. The 42 throws a great pattern, but shoots high, you have to aim at the body to hit the head/neck on a target.
> 
> Just have to live with it shooting high and compensate, no way will I drill any holes in this old heirloom that belonged to my great-aunt.



I THINK that there may be red dots or mounts for red dots that can be attached with no drilling (?). That Kentucky windage thing makes me nervous!


----------



## rosewood

May just need to put a taller bead on the front.


----------



## Whit90

rosewood said:


> Not sure if that is in jest or not, but it is illegal to hunt Turkey with anything but a shotgun or black powder.



So that why they look at me so funny!! ?... I’m jk. I’ll be shooting my little Mossberg super bantam 20ga.


----------



## ssramage

I'll be toting one of these two. .410 on top 20 gauge on the bottom.


----------



## rosewood

whitney90 said:


> So that why they look at me so funny!! ?... I’m jk. I’ll be shooting my little Mossberg super bantam 20ga.


You just never know, some folks don't read the game laws.


----------



## The Original Rooster

ssramage said:


> I'll be toting one of these two. .410 on top 20 gauge on the bottom.


Really like that 20 gauge setup.


----------



## ssramage

RoosterTodd said:


> Really like that 20 gauge setup.



Thanks. That gun is the most sentimental gun I own. If my house were burning down, and I could grab one, it would be that one.

Cheap $120 NEF 20 gauge, but it was the last Christmas present I ever received from my mom before she passed away when I was 12. I used it off and on as a kid, but it mainly got stuck in the closet. When I was in college I decided that I had had enough of letting it sit and gather dust so I took it to GunDocc and had it totally reworked. I've killed all but 2 of my turkeys ever with it.


----------



## mguthrie

Mossburg 835


----------



## pch308

Just put this one together. Rossi 12ga 3 in, Carlson choke and a holosun red dot. Realtree camo wrap. My other is a Remington youth 20 ga Carlson choke, with a retictle red dot.


----------



## Mattval

Capt Quirk said:


> I'm sure this will open a can of worms, but that isn't my intent... But my weapon of choice would be a .22 LR. I don't care much for shotguns, and I can flat get some critters with it. Too bad it isn't a legal option.


Hypothetically, what would be maximum range?  And why do you not like shotguns?


----------



## Mattval

Steve Roberts said:


> Savage Stevens 555 20ga O/U


How do you like that 555?  I been looking for a O/U 20 ga.


----------



## kmckinnie

Mattval said:


> Hypothetically, what would be maximum range?  And why do you not like shotguns?


He has not been in since last year.


----------



## mallardsx2

Browning Silver Hunter 3.5" Win HV #5 with Full Comp-N-Choke. 

A lot of turkeys in the east have lost their lives to this setup.


----------



## Timberjack86

Mossberg 835 12 gauge loaded with longbeards and Mossberg 500 20 gauge loaded with longbeards


----------



## fi8shmasty

Browning Pump.  Never had to use the 2d one, untill I went to pick up my bird and he tried to fly away,. Got him anywat


----------



## bfriendly

Remington Baikal semiautomatic in 12ga. Longbeard XR #6, 3” shells squeezed through a.660 turkey choke by Carlson I believe......


----------



## kiltman

Mossberg 500 20 ga, trulok choke and federal HW #7 or 3rd Degree.  (same as 2017, post number 13). This year I'm going old school, once or twice.  I'm going to use a Remington 16 ga, smooth bore, no choke.


----------

